# Splitting Directv mini genie signal to another TV



## Affluenzafree

Hi everyone. 

I have been a reader of many posts here over the years and now have questions I hope to get answers to. Next week, I get to drop Comcast (yay!) and am looking to return to Directv. 

The last setup I had with Directv was the total home dvr which had a main dvr and then smaller boxes located in other rooms. What was nice about those smaller boxes was that it had HDMI and composite outputs on them. 

This allowed me to run composite to the main TV and then hdmi to the back of the second TV not far away. Add in that the remote was RF and I was all set. 

I could watch tv 1 or 2 while the other set was off.

Given that Directv uses mini genies without composite built in, I had a few questions. 

If I wanted to watch one of the tvs via split signal while the other was OFF, would a composite dongle work with the mini genie? If not, would a powered hdmi splitter work? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## damondlt

You need an HDMI splitter. And yes they work!

You should also get HDMI extender over Ethernet, Cat5e or Cat 6.
All can be bought from Ebay ot Mono price.
I wouldn't bother with the Dongle.


----------



## Affluenzafree

Thank you. Would something like this work?

OREI HD-102 1x2 1 Port HDMI Powered Splitter Ver 1.3 Certified for Full HD 1080P & 3D Support (One Input To Two Outputs)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HXFARS/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_ZxTmub0WZB0KP


----------



## damondlt

Yes I have the exact same one, I got it from ebay for $16.


----------



## damondlt

Not sure how far away other tv is, but if it's more then 20 feet, I would look into an extender. 
But never hurts to try first.

Plus you should have an RF remote. Makes it all the more easier.


----------



## Affluenzafree

Thanks damondlt. One of the hdmis runs longer than 20 feet (maybe 25) but never had an issue previously so I am assuming the sane this time. My 75ft run has an extender/booster attached.


----------



## damondlt

Affluenzafree said:


> Thanks damondlt. One of the hdmis runs longer than 20 feet (maybe 25) but never had an issue previously so I am assuming the sane this time. My 75ft run has an extender/booster attached.


You should be okay at 25 feet.
Good luck enjoy.


----------



## inkahauts

Look at redmiere hdmi cables from monoprice.com. They don't need extenders. For future reference since you already have some now it seems.


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> Look at redmiere hdmi cables from monoprice.com. They don't need extenders. For future reference since you already have some now it seems.


The distinct advantage to wired extenders is that they don't require running expensive cables with big heads attached. Wireless extenders do away with running cables altogether.


----------



## inkahauts

And remeire cables are the smallest hdmi cables and heads I've ever used and not all that expensive compared to any other cable and extender of that length. In fact close tonight not the same price depending on the other cables one is looking at. 

And wired is always better than wireless when it can be done.


----------



## damondlt

He claims he doesn't need extenders. 
So really no point in talking about it.
Also he already said he has or had a setup with extenders before. 
So he is aware.


----------



## inkahauts

Yep. I was pointing out another option in case something changes and he needs a new option. Then someone decided to well.... You know.


----------



## Affluenzafree

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I have my preferred setup running right now with Comcast and do not use extenders. I think the powered hdmi splitters will do just fine. If not, I will look into the other options mentioned. Thanks again.


----------



## Affluenzafree

One more question. If I get the wireless genie setup, will that affect what I want to do?


----------



## peds48

Affluenzafree said:


> One more question. If I get the wireless genie setup, will that affect what I want to do?


The C41w has the same outputs as the a wired client. So no


----------



## harsh

Affluenzafree said:


> I have my preferred setup running right now with Comcast and do not use extenders.


Your mileage with a different receiver may vary. Some have observed differences in tolerance to long cables and splitters with some receivers.


----------



## thepiggod

A word of caution for using one HDMI output onto 2 TVs connected to a DTV receiver, make sure to turn off the HDMI Control in the display preferences, otherwise when turning the receiver on you will be having the TV in the other room you're not watching coming on at the same time.


----------



## roystoneasurf

I just got the DirecTV Wireless Genie system set up and have one of the mini wireless genies in the basement. I am running a 1x4 powered hdmi splitter in order to split the signal to another tv also in the basement. When I turn power on to the tv and satellite receiver, the screen flashes with the DirecTV "connecting" status bar then goes black, the flashes again then goes black. It keeps repeating this but never connects. If I bypass the splitter and connect the receiver directly to the tv then it works fine. I tested the splitter with a dvd player and it worked like it was supposed to and the signal displayed on both tv's. For some reason it's not working with the wireless receiver. Any ideas? By the way, when it is flashing with the status bar, that also displays on the second tv.


----------



## roystoneasurf

I should also mention that when i was troubleshooting, i tried different output ports on the splitter and tried different hdmi cables but still had the same results.


----------



## harsh

I have a sneaking suspicion that you may be seeing the effects of HDCP.

Are both TVs on when you conduct these tests?

In the DVD player test, were you playing a disc or was in on some sort of generated screen (i.e. a menu)?


----------



## roystoneasurf

It happens if both tvs are on and if only one is on. The dvd player was playing a disk when i tested it. It was working when the tech first set up the receiver but this started when i turned the tv back on later that evening.


----------



## peds48

The fact the screen goes black could indicate that HDCP is trying to protect the content. Is this HDMI splitter HDCP certified? 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## roystoneasurf

Don't see anything about that in the item description. Got it from Amazon. Here's the link
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003LMN5N8


----------



## peds48

roystoneasurf said:


> Don't see anything about that in the item description. Got it from Amazon. Here's the link
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003LMN5N8


*Generic *DK104 PET0104P HDMI Splitter 1x4 Ports 4 Port 1080P v1.3 HDTV 3D HD Audio

That would be a clue to stay away from this product!


----------



## bnwrx

Try one from these guys: https://sewelldirect.com/HDMI-1x4-Splitter.asp

I've had a 1x2 for a couple of years without any issues.


----------



## peds48

This one advertises HDCP support

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=10249


----------



## roystoneasurf

Yeah i admit that was an uneducated purchase. I was able to figure out an alternative solution though. The wireless mini genie has 2 output ports that actually send the signal to 2 displays simultaneously. One is hdmi which i ran directly to one tv, then the other is a 10 pin plug that requires a dtv 10 pin to component wire. There's also a 10 pin to composite wire available too. Just added a coupler and ran that directly to the second tv. The second tv is not HD so i didn't necessarily need to have hdmi to it.


----------



## harsh

roystoneasurf said:


> The second tv is not HD so i didn't necessarily need to have hdmi to it.


As a matter of curiosity, if the other TV isn't HD, how were you planning to feed it with HDMI?


----------



## Beerstalker

You should be aware, this is most likely only going to work when the TV you have hooked up over HDMI is on. If you try to watch on only the TV hooked up over component with the HDMI TV off you will get an HDCP error popup on the screen.


----------

